# Culturing Yeast From Commercial Beers



## scrogster (10/5/05)

Of course we've all got good value out of culturing up the dregs from a bottle of Coopers!, but I thought it might be interesting for AHBers to compare notes on other
beers they have cultured from with good results.

These are some I've been successful with:

-Cooper's Pale Ale (of course!)
-Mountain Goat IPA
-Holgate Old Pale Ale
-Fuller's 1845

and I've got a starter made up from two stubbies Grand Ridge Natural Blonde bubbling away at the moment to make a Witbier from on my day off next week.  

Anyone else care to list some


----------

